
Y Combinator News: Filter Features Wanted - gcaprio

======
gcaprio
Am I the only one who would like some new filtering features for this site?

Either:

A) A better filtering scheme. Many of the links submitted have nothing to do
with startups. This isn't a general service like Digg or Netscape

And/Or

B ) The ability to subscribe to the 'best' list via RSS. This one would be
better than just getting all the noise of the 'new' list. Not great, but it's
a start.

------
pg
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=363>

